# Medical Insurance for Surrogate Mother?



## Kyra3108 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi, we are Intended parents soon starting our surrogacy journey. Some clinics suggest having a medical/life insurance in place for a surrogate mother should anything go wrong during/after the treatment. Does anyone have an idea on this? I will be having surrogacy in UK.

Thanks


----------

